# Feeling frustrated with ivf wales



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

We are still waiting second treatment with ivf wales. We went on waiting list 1st November 2012 and were told its a 9 month wait. I phoned a lady called sue who deals with the lists 5 weeks ago, she informed me that we were next to be called, which would be in the next 3-4 weeks.
As we have heard nothing after 5 weeks I rang again this morning and was told another 3-4 weeks! They build your hopes up one minute and knock you straight back down the next! 
I understand that its a very very busy clinic, but it just seems to be a massive waiting game!
Has anyone else experienced this while waiting for second treatment?

Thanks

Carly


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Carly,

We too are on the waiting list for our second cycle and have been told it is 9 months from your last IVF cycle, so we are hoping to be starting again at the end of the year. However they lost our second cycle form and we have had to fill out a second one grr and when we rang chasing our appointment and to find out when exactly we would be called for our second cycle they said that we were not on the list as yet. So this is something that I will definitely be chasing up at our appointment. However we have our follow up appointment in September to discuss what went wrong and to discuss future treatment  

I cannot fault the nurse who we have seen throughout our treatment there, she has been brilliant, however the admin side of things not so good, and feel that you have to constantly chase in order to get anywhere. Hopefully things will improve when the new clinic in Neath opens.

I hope you get to hear something soon and I will have my fingers crossed for you for your next cycle 

Laura x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes they did this with us too, still waiting for first treatment. They never got our referral letter from the gp and didn't put us on the list. So frustrating. Took me three weeks to get hold of the waiting list lady...they're gong to regret giving me her direct line now I know that much! They haven't done half of our tests still and we've been told we may be lucky to get an appointment next may! That will be 3 years from our first gp appointment with no treatment.


----------

